
Who Loses Big in the Great Streaming Wars? The User - elorant
https://www.rollingstone.com/tv/tv-features/streaming-wars-user-experience-sepinwall-1031729/
======
greatgib
This are real problem that I have with Netflix! Search engine and suggestions
that sucks so much.

Stupid, frustrating endless infinite scroll.

If I was in charge of their app, I would have done a few very simple changes
that would have improved a lot the user experience!

